# What to do with a vicious mouse...



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I usually always put my young does in with my elderly does... so that's what I did. However, Aylithe (a year old doe that I have in this cage also) has become vicious and it keeps getting worse. This is the first time she has ever visibly wounded another mouse..... She has nearly killed Nemo. Nemo's back end is stripped of hair and bloodly. Her back leg injured to the point where she can barely move...I'm debating if I should just put Aylithe down.. I was once so close to her...but this is like a totally different mouse.


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

Could you just keep her alone for now?
The fact that she is becoming vicious makes me wonder if there is a more serious health problem behind her aggression. How big is the cage, and do you know what the circumstances of the fight was?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Currently all of my built bins are occupied... I bought more bins but I haven't cut holes in them yet.I have her in a small animal carrier at the momentThe cage is the size of a 15 gallon tank floor space wise. I did just introduce the three baby girls three days ago, but she attacks Myrre (one of the two elders) as well... Aylithe started attacking Myrre months ago when Myrre developed a wart on her face. I separated Myrre and her friends then and recently added Aylithe in with them again.


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

Is she only hurting Nemo? To me it seems like it has to due with a health problem, possibly? Do you think her eyesight be off, or hearing which would cause her to react to other mice in this way?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

She is only drawing blood on Nemo. She is also attacking Triona, Aeira and Myrre. Mithe is the only one she is not bothering.Aylithe isn't having any issues with anything... in that sense she is the same as she has always been.


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

How old is Triona, Aeira and Myrre? I love their names, by the way!
Do you think Aylithe might find them too active/young for her? I've heard of this happening with bucks (which isn't too surprising) but seeing as she's female definitely makes the situation unique.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks!

Triona, Aeira and Nemo are 2 months. Myrre and Mithe are 2 years.That may be, but Aylithe is also bullying Myrre though she isn't drawimg blood on anyone else.


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

Do you think she would be less stressed alone rather than in a group?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm not sure.. I'm not a fan of keeping any mouse alone :\


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

Actually, could you try her with a neutered male? That _might_work_..._


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Not sure.. she just seems to have issues with being dominant.I'm not sure where I would get a neutered mouse. The vets around here don't work on mice due to their size.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Since separating Aylithe, the three sisters are now sleeping under the log with the elders, Mithe and Myrre.I fear that little Nemo's foot may be broken... She isn't moving it or walking on it. She hobles on her ankle joint.


----------

